# green water, would this work



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I recently upgraded my lights from 3x26w cfl to 4x21w T5NO and now I have massive green water, I was thinking about going out and buying 3xUV cfls would that work to kill off this algae I have already turned off my lights and stopped dosing.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

go buy something to filter diatoms..or a cheap uv sterilizer..bulbs wont work..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

imo, green water is awesome . since they are algae/single-celled organisms that don't adhere to the surface, they are a great source of food for newly hatched fry. so if you have any spawning pairs, the fry will take care of it in no time. usually, some frequent WC will take care of it (but I would keep the green water and culture it). other than that, just as ubr0ke said, UV sterilizers are best.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

this is my main carpet plant tank, with 5 different species of carpeting plants and I only keep yellow shrimp in here. I rather see my hard work no green water, I did a few water changes but it's really bad. I'll decide what I want to do next weekend. maybe for now I scoop up some guppy fry and toss them in there.


----------



## Dom (Mar 26, 2011)

Get some live daphnia and add it to the tank, they will clean it up in no time. Will be much cheaper that uv light and when the population gets bigger you can feed them to your fish. When the algae is gone they will start dying off and shrimp will eat the corpses.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

does big al's sell them?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check any ponds around you for some daphnia. Storm water retention ponds or whatever you have available. Hopefully the high temps won't have killed them all off.


----------



## Dom (Mar 26, 2011)

Also, you could post in trade that you're looking for daphnia. I've seen members offering them in trade section.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You may want to try the standard 3% hydogen peroxide. A dollar a bottle at Dollarama. 2 ml per gallon is fish safe and is the main ingredient for algae control. It will kill the green water very quickly so that it can be filtered out.
I have cleared ponds with it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> You may want to try the standard 3% hydogen peroxide. A dollar a bottle at Dollarama. 2 ml per gallon is fish safe and is the main ingredient for algae control. It will kill the green water very quickly so that it can be filtered out.
> I have cleared ponds with it.


thanks, didn't know h2o2 works with green algae, I just have to take out all the riccia before I dose because I know it will melt with h2o2


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

h202 will work but you need 100-200ml per 10gallons..You will have to remove all critters and plants..

salt bath fish...

dip plants in 10:1 water:excel/h202..

it has no secret ingredient..its water with an extra oxygen molecule..it oxidizes which kills algae..


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

ubr0ke said:


> h202 will work but you need 100-200ml per 10gallons..You will have to remove all critters and plants..
> 
> salt bath fish...
> 
> ...


2 ml per gallon works. What you recommend is the same as bleaching a tank.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

yes...nuke the tank


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

2 ml per gallon cleared a 3500 gallon pond for me this spring. It did not harm the fish or plants. It does not do it instantly but over a few days. I have used it also to clear velvet from tetas in a planted tank with no harm to the fish or plants. It can also stop crypt meltdown if put in in time.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

yes i agree it works...but what kind of fish?..shrimp will die instantly..snails as well..even in low doses h202 will kill some fish...as well as melt some plants..

i would just rather remove the critters and nuke the tank..no worries then


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have done h202 many times on plants, I have done it up to 3ml per gallon on a shrimp tank never had anything die on me. except for riccia.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have used 2 ml per gallon in my tank with CRS and never had a problem with the shrimp or the plants. I was experimenting to see if the increased oxygen would help trigger spawning as it does in some fish.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

my advice is still remove critters when using h2o2...good luck


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you could also use a diatom filter. it will clear it up really fast! if you know anyone who has one ask them to help you set it up or borrow it and you water will be crystal clear in no time. I use mine whenever i rearrange my tanks (cichlids are very messy...)


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I gave up and bought a uv sterilizer off ebay, did the h2o2 worked decently but green water came back like the next day


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

got my uv light, should I do a big water change and turn off the lights completely before I put in the uv sterilizer?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Water changes will speed it up significantly, but is not neccessary. Once you hook it up, your water will clear up in a mater of days.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

